# Dallas



## nealtw (Jul 8, 2016)

Thoughts are with the people of Dallas.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 8, 2016)

Prayers to the fallen officers and their families in Dallas and all who serve to protect us. They sure need them now.


----------



## Admin (Jul 8, 2016)

This is just too bad and so darn stupid.   And as Sherriff David Cooke said on tv , the cop hater in chief is not making things any better and keeps stirring thing up.

So condolences to the families of the police officers killed, and best wishes to the injured ones for a speedy recovery.


----------

